# The move is finally here.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So my wife and I are moving to the Princeton area today while we look for our new home in Penticton.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats and good luck. Keep in touch! If I'm stopping in Princeton on
My way to the kootenays might run into you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Gonna miss having you around locally. All the best on your move!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck with the move my friend.

Anthony


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Crazy good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Enjoy it up there!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I have family in Princeton & Penticton ... so if I visit them I will be sure to look you up. I am anxious to see the Osaka all set-up and looking pretty amazing once you get fully settled.

Safe and trouble free travels and settling in.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck with your move buddy! I still have your little wood


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a great move Laurie.Hope to see you at some future events.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I plan on still being involved as much as possible.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it's been nice seeing you closer to home. I'm sure the move will go well and you will still be active (even if you are REALLY living in the stix now)!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck with the move and finding a home
I will be in Penticton June 24 24 for the Peach City Beach Cruise with my SSR


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Update : Looking in West Bank Kelowna, it has a little better infrastructure for our needs.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

June 16 update:
Well after looking at many homes in many mobile home parks we finally found a home we like in a great park in south east Kelowna orchards area.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

glad to hear you found a new home.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats! That was fast !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes that's super fast. Congrats Laurie!!


----------

